#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Grafisch lyceum Rotterdam

## Junior

Hallo,

Heeft iemand ervaring met deze school?
Ik zou hier na mijn middelbare school heen willen gaan.
Ik heb van een oud leerling gehoord dat ze het een tijdje geleden naar een ander gebouw zijn gegaan en alles nieuw hebben gekocht.
Ik vroeg me af hoe de lessen op deze school verlopen, en of de leerlingen die der op hebben gezeten/zitten der daad werkelijk wat leren.
(heb van mensen gehoord dat ze niet veel hebben geleerd tijdens de opleiding, maar die zaten der op voor dat ze naar het nieuwe gebouw zijn gegaan.) 

Groeten Maik, :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Tsja, wat zal ik zeggen...

Je stelt je vraag op 30 januari, 20:44 uur.
Raad eens wanneer de open dag was... 30 januari!

Open dagen - Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam

----------


## Junior

Ja dat wist ik.
Maar ik moet vanuit assen komen.
Eerst zou ik door men vader gebracht worden maar door iets aan zen been ging dit niet door.
En bij opendagen heb ik altijd het idee dat ze het dan mooier maken dan dat het is.
Vandaar deze vraag.

Groeten Maik,

----------


## mhsounds

Zit er zelf, als 1e jaars.
Ik ben al wel binnengelopen met kennis van dit vak.

Om te zien wat we tijdens de lessen zoal bouwen
P1P3\P1P4 - Hyves.nl
hier staan nog wat filmpjes
www.youtube.com/user/rammie656 

Wat ik vind over de opleiding,

Goede mensen, het (gedeeltelijke) nieuwe lesmateriaal ben ik ook tevreden over.
We hebben goede spullen staan, en er is onlangs goed geinvesteerd in materiaal waar we wat aan hebben.

We krijgen vrijheid (tot op een zekere hoogte) om dingen te doen die we willen, terwijl sommige mensen het schema van een mengtafel net door hebben is er voor de mensen die verder zijn ook voldoende te doen.
Zelf gaf ik aan dat ik nog wilde leren op het gebied van compressie, kreeg een stukje theorie, en daarna (4 uur per week achter elkaar) genoeg tijd in de les om dit toe te passen.

Cd met kale instrumenten en gecompreseerde voorbeelden.
Track 1 ongecomp, track 2 zelfde instrument maar met toegepaste compressie.
Je krijgt dan genoeg tijd om met een compressor te oefenen, spelen, pielen.
Tijd die je niet krijgt als je voor een optreden alles in moet stellen.

tijdens de andere vakken die je nog steeds krijgt (engels, nederlands, wiskune, natuurkunde) word je ook onderwezen in onderwerpen waar je wat aan hebt.
Niet veel van het materiaal van het middelbaar waar je later niks meer aan hebt.


Nadeel (klasgenoten denken daar anders over): 
[LIST][*]als er iets uitvalt word dit vaak niet opgevangen.[*]Ingeroosterde tussenuren.[/LIST]Klasgenoten vinden dit vaak heerlijk, lekker de stad in.

ben ik toch een beetje nurd.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Ik zou de opleiding een 8 geven, mijn persoonlijke mening.
Maar ik heb geleerd dat de meningen erg verschillend zijn...

Onwaarheden van de open dagen, _wat zijn die muren ineens mooi!, en wat dekt die blauwe muur in de kantine slecht!_
Ander ding, waar ik stond lieten we mensen mixen op de speakers (klein lokaal) dit gaat normaal gesproken via koptelefoons (op de master) want anders worden je klasgenoten gillend gek.
Alleen om het eindresultaat te testen gooi je je mix over de speakers, dan verteld de leraar wat er eventueel aandacht moet hebben.
En dan niet wat er mis is maar waar je moet zoeken, dus je moet je oplossing zelf vinden, fouten maken en zelf oplossen dus.

Als je meer antwoorden nodig hebt, kun je verder vragen ;-)

----------


## rinus bakker

> En bij opendagen heb ik altijd het idee dat ze het dan mooier maken dan dat het is.



Bedoel je met goudverf ofzo?  :Big Grin: 
En nu wil je van anderen horen dat die goudlaag 
er na de open dag weer van wordt weggehaald.

Of bedoel je _beter onderwijs_ in dat nieuwe pand?
Of mooiere spullen - dat heeft niks met een pand te maken..
Of beter gemotiveerde leraren - daarbij kan een nieuw pand wel helpen,
maar dat hoort natuurlijk niet.
En een nieuw pand kan ook demotiveren:
voor de Club van Meneer Brinkman* lijkt altijd wel veel geld beschikbaar,
maar leraren-salarissen zijn er al jaren vooral - om op te bezuinigen.... 
* Bouwend Nederland = lobby van projectontwikkelaars, bouwbedrijven en aannemers
Kost de samenleving pakweg 10-15 miljard per jaar, waarvan 10-20% aan smeergeld, incompetentie en faalkosten verloren gaat.

_"Hoe de school is?"_ zul je wat duidelijker moeten uitleggen.
Hoe wat:  -hoog, -schoon, -veel liften, -mooie receptie(dame?),   :Confused: 
Maar waarschijnlijk leer je op die school wel om jouw vragen duidelijker te stellen... :Cool:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Goeie morgen Rinus

----------


## Junior

> Bedoel je met goudverf ofzo?



Ja ongeveer, nee ik bedoel dat ze op open dagen vaak alleen maar de leuke dingen van een school laten zien. maar dat is mijn ervaring met open dagen.

_"Hoe de school is?"_ zul je wat duidelijker moeten uitleggen.

Voornamelijk hoe het onderwijs is en of je der ook echt wat aan hebt.
Want ik hoorde van mensen die der al lang vanaf zijn dat ze niet veel hebben geleerd op de opleiding.
 maar omdat ik laatst hoorde over die verhuizing. waar de persoon die ik der over sprak heel enthousiast over was en zij dat het een aanzienlijke verbetering was.
Vroeg ik me af hoe de leerlingen die der nu op zitten het ervaren.

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik heb ongeveer 9 maanden van het eerste jaar de opleiding Podium & Evenemententechniek op deze school gedaan. Daarna heb ik toch maar stiekem een andere opleiding gezocht...

Het is een school met goeie leraren en zéér mooi apparatuur. B-materialen zul je er niet aantreffen, wel een Soundcraft MH2, Yamaha M7CL, 'l Acoustics line-array, BSS randapparatuur en Soudweb etc. Ook zal je ADB lampen op hetzelfde merk dimmerpacks in handen gaan krijgen, aangestuurd met Pearl, Hog, Compulite en verzin het maar. Ook op gebied van intelligent licht en LED en trussing hebben ze goede materialen. Kortom, alles wat je ook in de 'echte' wereld gaat meemaken. 

Echter de fout die ik gemaakt heb, is met te veel ervaring aan deze opleiding beginnen. De lesstof is berekend voor leerlingen die hooguit een drive-in setje bij de plaatselijke sportvereniging neerzetten. Ikzelf werkte toen al een aantal jaren in een theater en stond week in week uit bands te mixen. Conclusio: ik verveelde me dood, kreeg discussies met leraren en de absentie-urenlijst werd steeds langer. Toen heb ik zelf maar besloten om een andere school te zoeken, voordat de directie dit zou doen. 

Maarrr ik ben gisteren wel weer naar de open dag geweest, even rond neuzen naar de huidige ontwikkelingen. Het is een prachtige opleiding geworden in de jaren dat ik daar al weg ben, zeker de moeite waard. Maar: als je 'te' veel ervaring hebt geen aanrader. Ik heb vorig jaar een aantal beginnende technici geadviseerd naar deze opleiding te gaan, en ik zie ze iedere maand weer groeien in kennis. Het is en blijft uiteraard een school waar je ook tegen de klassieke vervelende dingen aan blijft lopen (vroeg opstaan, op tijd moeten zijn, maatschappijleer, engels, wiskunde etc.) maar op gebied van EV techniek zul je in Nederland op MBO niveau niet beter gaan tegenkomen. En het feit dat je Joob Caboort als leraar lichttechniek kan krijgen maakt veel goed...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Trek je eigen conclusie uit dit verhaal en vraag je goed af hoe ver ontwikkeld je al bent in dit vak... Ben je al in staat om een forse band te mixen of een groter lichtontwerp te maken: ga alsjeblieft een opleiding elektrotechniek oid doen!

@ MH Sounds
Zat jij daar achter die A&H mengtafel met dat multitrack gevalletje met slechte muziek? Dan heb ik geloof ik nog met je staan discussiëren over de geweldige ervaringen van een eigen bedrijf en freelancen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Jep dat was ik  :Big Grin: 

***zijdank heb ik later de disk snel verwisseld met die van de andere set  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dat is wel een verbeterpuntje...andere opnamen maken...

----------


## @lex

QUOTE=Junior;525659]Ja dat wist ik.
Maar ik moet vanuit assen komen.
Eerst zou ik door men vader gebracht worden maar door iets aan zen been ging dit niet door.
En bij opendagen heb ik altijd het idee dat ze het dan mooier maken dan dat het is.
Vandaar deze vraag.

Groeten Maik,[/QUOTE]

Hoi Junior,

Nu we het toch over opleiding hebben. Het is:

mijn of m'n opleiding

en als je het over je vader hebt: 

zijn of z'n opleiding.

Men is de verzwakte vorm van 'man' (=mens). (Bron: de Corpulente van Dale)

@lex

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp starter verzocht om zijn bericht in leesbaar Nederlands te herschrijven.

Alle off-topic reacties verwijderd.
vriendelijk verzoek aan de deelnemers om niet met z'n allen over een andere deelnemer heen te vallen over een bijzaak.
Alvast dank!

----------


## rinus bakker

_"maar op gebied van EV techniek zul je in Nederland op MBO niveau_ 
_niet beter gaan tegenkomen"._
Veel opmerkingen over slechte MBO's hoor ik inderdaad ook regelmatig. 

Maar ik ken een aantal van de docenten in 010 en 020 redelijk goed, 
en heb daarom het donkerbruine vermoeden dat die twee opleidingen 
elkaar niet zo zullen ontlopen kwa inhoudelijke vakkennis en kwaliteit. 
Dan heb je in beide gevallen een paar echte oude 'rotten' resp. 'amsten' rondlopen.

Die twee opleidingen trekken ook het hardst aan de MBO-kar in Nederland.
Het lijstje met (parasitaire) volgers kun je zelf wel bedenken,
ook al zitten die ook soms in mooie & dure gloednieuwe gebouwen.
Een l*l voor de klas blijft een l*l voor de klas, daar helpt geen verfje aan.
Het hoopvolle is wel dat er weer waardering komt voor een vakkracht voor de klas,
en niet meer de bureaucratisch opgeleukte pedagogische pennenlikkers.
Een geluidsman die licht geeft blijft lariekoek,
en een lichtman die ook de rigging doet idem.
Zelfs decorbouw en podiumconstructie zijn flink verschillende vakken. 
Voor Managers en Kennis-bureaucraten is het allemaal hetzelfde :Stick Out Tongue: odium-techniek, 
en dus kan iedereen het wat hen betreft allemaal geven die ooit op de bühne heeft gestaan. Gewoon de leerstof van her en der bij elkaar jatten - en klaar is Klara.

Echter - Alles staat of valt bij het beoordelen van zo'n opleiding
met wat je al weet/wist van zelfstudie of uit opgedane eigen ervaring.

----------


## DMiXed

Leuk om te lezen al die discussies rond een 'schooltje'.
Maar wil zelf na mijn middelbare (over 2 jaar) ook podiumtechnieken gaan doen. Nu is deze school in rotterdam een mbo, maar ik ben opzoek naar een hbo, mbo zou zonde zijn van mijn vwo! Heb al van meerdere kanten gehoord over de scholen in o.a. Amsterdam en Groningen, misschien ook nog een alternatief wat verder naar het zuiden (lees Limburg :Wink: ) iemand toevallig ook een hbo opleiding gedaan in deze richting of kent een hbo school? :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

Ik heb slechte reacties gehoord over Amsterdam, en eigenlijk nog geen positieve.
Wist niet eens dat er 1 in groningen zat.
Daarna kun je volgens mij naar Londen, die schijnt een goed aangeschreven opleiding te hebben.

Je kunt het ook doen zoals ik, ah ik heb toch maar niveau 4 nodig waarom zou ik dan hard leren?
Al die tijd in lich en geluid gestopt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Misschien niet het slimste, maar heb geen hersencellen verspild aan dingen die ik nooit gebruik!

----------


## DMiXed

zo zou je t ook kunnen bekijken, maar, maar...als ik dat doe kan ik mijn opleiding wel vergeten ben ik bang, mijn ouders hameren nogal erop dat ik goed mijn best blijf doen, als ik blijf zitten terwijl ik niets doe, dan gaat dat niet zomaar he, als het niveau te hoog zou zijn zou het een ander verhaal zijn. maarja, we zien wel hoe t gaat, gewoon doorgaan met 'nerd' zijn, en dan volgend jaar gaan kijken welke school het nu gaat worden!

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat van een Podiumtechniek-HBO in Groningen verbaast mij ook.
Volgens mij is er daar alleen een MBO - en nogal wat 
van de MBO-opleidingen in die stad kregen een onvoldoende van de inspectie.

Eigenlijk is deze discussie een vinger op _de zere wonde_:
net als bij de gezondheidszorg is er in het onderwijs ook jarenlang 
aan 'inspecties' door diensten van de overheid gedaan, 
zonder dat de resultaten daarvan aan het publiek werden bekend gemaakt. 
NB: dat zijn de mensen die ervoor betalen cq erheen willen / moeten. 

Maar eigenlijk is het vreemd dat dit soort vragen per forum nodig moeten zijn.
Publiek geld + publieke funktie maar 'we' houden het resultaat geheim.
En zo krijgen de goeden / besten niet de kans om zich ook zo te profileren, 
en kunnen de kneuzen bijna ongemerkt blijven doormodderen...
Er is geen marktwerking nodig (liever niet zelfs voor sommige dingen) 
om hier verbetering in te brengen.
Het begint nu mondjesmaat te veranderen. Maar daarbij blijkt de bureaucratie 
toch de zin van die inspecties deels weer te verzieken met allerlei gemieren**k.
Dan blijken de media betere bronnen van informatie:
het onderzoek dat zij doen kost veel minder 
(aan politiek correcte l*lkoek en zichzelf indekkende bureaucratie rompslomp) 
en de uitslagen zijn waarschijnlijk ook een stuk sneller en betrouwbaarder.

To *DMiXed*:
ik snap jouw opmerking over 'nerd' zijn niet zo,
want het probleem is nou juist dat we als samenleving moeten proberen 
om de vak-kennis ook zoveel mogelijk via opleiding/school over te dragen.
Je kunt niet alles in de praktijk leren, theorie-ondergrond is net zo hard nodig.

----------


## e-sonic

@Dmixed,

voor HBO opleidingen heb ik gekeken naar de info van de VPT   werkgroep ""Geluid""

Er bestaan een aantal opleidingen op HBO/WO nivo 

KHU Utrecht,  HKU - Hogeschool voor de Kunsten Utrecht, bachelors, masters en vooropleidingen

Ook in Amsterdam  Amsterdamse Hogeschool voor de Kunsten:ahk.nl 

Daarnaast het Conservatorium, www.koncon.nl.   in Den Haag.


De bekende Hogere kursus Akoestiek is zeer aan te bevelen i.v.m. de heftige lunch, maar heeft  een zeer beperkt aantal les-uren voor audio.


Verdere info staat in het dossier in het werkgroep gedeelte Zichtlijnen - Vereniging voor Podiumtechnologie


ik heb verder afgezien van de akoestiek  kursus,  geen ervaringen met deze opleidingen, ben zelf opgeleid als vonkentrekker,  en kwam erachter dat ook deze opleiding alleen maar als een zeer globale vooropleiding voor audiotechniek en de leer van het geluid te beschouwen is.....

groet jurjen

----------


## rinus bakker

WO Geluid ? 
Stond Delft niet meer in dat rijtje?  :Confused: 

Een jaar of 10 geleden werd daar nog electro-acoustisch afgestudeerd.
(met af en toe de grootst mogelijke onzin aan _ideale 3D-PA_ ontwerpen.)

Overigens zijn er ook nu (~1,5 jaar geleden) nog opleidingen op MBO niveau,
die [ op mijn terrein ] geen verschil maken tussen een
- decortrek bewegend aan een lier, 
- vaste buis aan het dak,
- truss aan twee of drie takels.
dat zijn/waren allemaal _trekken_, de onderdelen van _hun trekkenwand_.
Dan weet je meteen het niveau van de MBO studie daar.
De leerstof was her en der bij elkaar gejat (illegale copie! :Mad: ) 
en
werd gegeven door mensen die ook een paar jaar 
over de buhne hadden gelopen . . . . .
Maar allemaal gedekt/gelegaliseerd/gecertificeerd door het Minsiterie.

----------


## mhsounds

> WO Geluid ? 
> Stond Delft niet meer in dat rijtje? 
> 
> Een jaar of 10 geleden werd daar nog electro-acoustisch afgestudeerd.
> (met af en toe de grootst mogelijke onzin aan _ideale 3D-PA_ ontwerpen.)
> 
> Overigens zijn er ook nu (~1,5 jaar geleden) nog opleidingen op MBO niveau,
> die [ op mijn terrein ] geen verschil maken tussen een
> - decortrek bewegend aan een lier, 
> ...



 :EEK!: 

Gelukkig gaat dat op het GLR wat anders...

----------


## rinus bakker

Alle respect voor Vincent, maar over _'hoe anders'_ 
kunnen we van mening verschillen wat betreft de K-GOC 'dekking'  
van die 4a5-daagse BMT-onzin gebaseerd op *DE* eindtermen. Schande! 

_Maar hiermee raken we ook Off-topic._ 
_Daarover bestaat al een andere thread._

----------


## mhsounds

> Alle respect voor Vincent, maar over _'hoe anders'_



Ik zoek even het andere topic weer op.

----------


## michi1989

> [I]"
> Die twee opleidingen trekken ook het hardst aan de MBO-kar in Nederland.



volgens mij is bergen op zoom toch ook wel behoorlijk hard bezig met het verbeteren van alle eindtermen enzo.
ben benieuwd hoe de eerste lichting niveau 4 wordt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Om weer op het oorspronkelijke topic terug te komen:

- Hoe is jouw tevredenheid over de opleiding van B-o-Z?
Faciliteiten - Docenten - Niveau enz.
Want dat is waar de topic starter naar vroeg over Rotterdam...
Misschien kun je hem wat verder van Assen weglokken?
De krant meldde van de week ook dat de MBO's in de grote steden 
minder goed werden beoordeeld door de O-inspectie 
(voor wat dat waard is)...

----------


## michi1989

> Om weer op het oorspronkelijke topic terug te komen:
> 
> - Hoe is jouw tevredenheid over de opleiding van B-o-Z?
> Faciliteiten - Docenten - Niveau enz.



hier in B-o-Z zijn de docenten wel okey lopen een aantal zeer ervaren mensen rond die in nederland en daar buiten veel ervaringen hebben opgedaan.
de school zelf is niet het meest ideale want het is een oude loods waar praktijk les in wordt gegeven en in de oude kantoren wordt les gegeven.
maar binnen nu en een paar jaar gaan ze verhuizen.
de matrialen waar we mee werken zijn wel oke staat een EV geluidsysteem prolyte truss en ADB theater spots.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK-Ervaren docenten - dat is één pré. Hopelijk ook in alle vakken.

Het type gebouw zegt helemaal niks, 
want in Nederland werden kerken, zwembanden, maneges, opslagloodsen enz. ook 
- met algemene instemming - omgebouwd tot 'theaters'.

Dus waarom je geen les zou kunnen krijgen in kantoor is mij niet duidelijk.
De (theorie-)lesruimtes in het 'nieuw' gebouwde OTT zijn echt niet groter. 
Of praktijk in een loods.
[Hoogstens heeft de BouwendeBrinkman dan niets binnen te halen. 
Maar dat is dus ook alweer geregeld. 
Want er moet vooral meer en mooiere ruimte komen voor de bureau-craten. 
Let maar op waar, naar verhouding de grootste uitbreiding in zal gaan zitten.]

En verder aan materiaal?

1) Welke Prolyte? 
X30D? (De aller-goedkoopste?) Hoekstukken? 
En wordt die truss ook dagelijks/wekelijks gebruikt? 

2) Trekken? 
a) Hand-wand(je)? b) Electrisch? Besturing? Positionering? 

3) Takels? 
a) Handmatig? b) Electrisch [-motor-up?/motor-dn?] Besturing?

4) Opwind statieven?

5) Geautomatiseerd Licht?  
MH's? Scans? Besturing?
Optica, kleurenleer en uitlichten is de basis, 
maar daarbij komt tegenwoordig wel om dat (vlot en accuraat) te kunnen programeren.

6) Podium-system(en)?

7) Electro- & Hout-Staal-Kunststof-enz. werkplaatsen?

Enz. Enz. 

Dat dit soort lijstjes nodig zijn is ook al belachelijk.
Voor je 'theater-bewijs' zul je met een aantal zaken vertrouwd moeten zijn.
Net zoals dat met de rijbewijzen is vastgesteld. En net zoals de handelingen die je moet kunnen kennen vastliggen.

Voor mij hoeft het niet zo rigide 
(daar hebben we kennelijk een onderwijsbureaucratie voor nodig,
ipv het als sector zelf te kunnen bepalen) 
Maar dat de ene opleiding 
acht geautomatiseerde trekken heeft en de andere niet meer dan 
twee trussen+takels en 6 vaste pijpen 
terwijl ze beide dezelfde opleiding zeggen te geven. 
Dat is zo ongeveer 'het' rijbewijs halen op een trailer of een bakfiets. 
En wel allerlei kwalificatie eisen stellen aan de leerlingen,
maar niet aan docenten.... dat geeft appels en peren.

En dat met dat fruit was volgens mij het idee van het gestarte topic:
Vrij vertaald lees ik het topic zo:
_Hoe smaakt de GLR echt?_ 
_Ligt er niks aan ruikend/rottend fruit in de Rotterdamse mand?_

----------


## mhsounds

1) Prolyte, soort even niet uit mijn hoofd, vierkant
Truss word degelijks gebruikt, tijdens meerdere lessen.
hoek,T-stukken, baseplates
verschillende lengtes

2) Trekken? 
b) Electrisch? en om de een of andere reden 5 trekken om de 1.5 M
En dit in 3 studio's, andere studio hangt een vast grid in.
Ook is er ruim de mogelijkheid om te werken met takels in deze lokalen.

3) Takels? 
a) Handmatig? ja
b) Electrisch [-motor-up?/motor-dn?] Besturing = prolyft

4) Opwind statieven?
Ja 4 wind upps

5) Geautomatiseerd Licht? 
movingheads, normaal en led, wash en profiel

6) Podium-system(en)?
Prolyte stagedecks

7) Electro- & Hout-Staal-Kunststof-enz. werkplaatsen?
electro en hout ja

weet je het toch :Wink:  nog meer?

[edit]
tafels
2x pearl tiger met wing
etc smartfade's, verschillende
1x vector green
2x Spark 4d
1x 24 kanaals strand
1x Hog tafel (weet niet precies welke)

dimmers
5x 12 kanaals ADB met patchveld
3x zero 88 6 kanaals
2x zero (weet even niet welke, het zijn oude bakkie's maar ze doen het prima, ook 6 kanaals dacht ik)

Heel veel break out's
Veel ADB profielen, fresnells en PC's

Dit gecombineerd met in mijn ogen kundige leraren, die hun eigen vak onderwijzen is goed onderwijs.

----------


## qvt

Boz heeft voor zover ik weet





> OK-Ervaren docenten - dat is één pré. Hopelijk ook in alle vakken.
> 
> Het type gebouw zegt helemaal niks, 
> want in Nederland werden kerken, zwembanden, maneges, opslagloodsen enz. ook 
> - met algemene instemming - omgebouwd tot 'theaters'.
> 
> Dus waarom je geen les zou kunnen krijgen in kantoor is mij niet duidelijk.
> De (theorie-)lesruimtes in het 'nieuw' gebouwde OTT zijn echt niet groter. 
> Of praktijk in een loods.
> ...



Maargoed, de materialen zijn het probleem niet. Dat ligt nog altijd bij de student en zijn wil om wat te leren :Cool:

----------


## michi1989

> 1) Welke Prolyte? 
> X30D? (De aller-goedkoopste?) Hoekstukken? 
> En wordt die truss ook dagelijks/wekelijks gebruikt? 
> 
> 2) Trekken? 
> a) Hand-wand(je)? b) Electrisch? Besturing? Positionering? 
> 
> 3) Takels? 
> a) Handmatig? b) Electrisch [-motor-up?/motor-dn?] Besturing?
> ...



prolyte vierkant 30 we hebben wekelijks praktijk en project lessen eigenlijk staat de truss bijna nooit aan de kant.

trekken hebben ze niet in B-o-Z

we hebben 4 prolift motertakels
en een 8 tal handtakels
4 fentek statieven (ben ik zelf niet zo kapot van vind ze niet fijn werken)

2 mac 250 entour
2 mac 250 wash
wat oude scanners om open te schroeven.
om het bewegende licht aan te sturen hebben we een pearl tiger en een chamsys maxi PC wing met tutch screen (werkt best prettig)

podium delen komen meestal van het facilitair bedrijf waar wij bij in het gebouw zitten.
electrowerk plaats hebben we niet echt maar er is wel ruimte om aan te werken. houdwerkplaats maken we vaak gebruik van bij de decor bouw een stukje verder op.

----------


## rinus bakker

En *Junior* 
heb je wat meer aan dit soort reacties?

2 *mijne heren antwoorders* -
het wordt er niet leesbaarder op door te antwoorden *IN* een [quote].
Misschien moet er ook nog maar een uurtje Internet/forum-les worden gegeven 
;-) maar (ik neem aan ook namens Jr) bedankt voor de rappe reactie. 

_"... ligt nog altijd bij de student en zijn wil om wat te leren"_
en daar kan ik het (meer dan) 100% mee eens zijn.

----------


## michi1989

over het willen leren van studenten zullen we maar niet beginnen want dan zijn we voorlopig nog niet klaar hahaha

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar (toeval of niet) het onderwerp van de MBO-ROC kwaliteit leeft wel. 
Gisteravond in Pauw&Witteman een gesprek daarover, 
waarbij opviel dat zo ongeveer iedereen die 
direct iets met dat onderwijs te maken had
er heel anders tegenover stond dan die doorkakelende mevrouw uit het kabinet.
Die was ziende blind voor de resultaten van ruim 30 jaar "onderwijspolitiek",
en had het vooral over hoe fantastisch _zij_ _er zelf_ mee bezig was. 
De algemene teneur: het is behoorlijk kl*te en nog niks verbeterd 
ook niet sinds alle toezeggingen onder Bakellende II, III en IV.
Bureaucratie-op-school is: 
ong. 6800 Euro per leerling/jaar ontvangen en daarvan 
ong. 2800 Euro van uitgeven aan onderwijs voor de leerling 
(= inclusief het lerarensalaris).
Waar blijft de rest? In fondsen, potjes, projecten, panden, directie-salarissen, bestuurs-vergoedingen, -recepties, -studiereizen (naar China het liefst) enz.
Maar als de leraren eens wat aan bijzondere leermiddelen willen kan er niks,
dus die worden er vaak sch*tziek van - en haken af.
Mooier dan gisteren kon het niet geëtaleerd worden.
En ook werd duidelijk dat in de grotere steden het gemiddeld erger/slechter was.
*2 Junior:*
is er in Assen geen ROC die? 
(Leeuwarden en Groningen waren ook al afgeserveerd -maar wel leuke steden! 
Rotjeknor als stad wordt toch wat naargeestig de laatste jaren.
En de Amsterdam-Media Academie werd openlijk bestraft voor gebrek aan kwaliteit.
Dus ik moet me over 020 toch maar eens beter informeren.

----------


## Junior

> En *Junior* 
> heb je wat meer aan dit soort reacties?



Ja dit zijn reacties waar ik iets mee kan.

En der is geen ROC Theater techniek in Assen.

Ik heb het glr een mailtje gestuurd of ik eventueel een andere keer langs kon komen.

----------


## qvt

[QUOTE=rinus bakker;526097]En *Junior* 
heb je wat meer aan dit soort reacties?

2 *mijne heren antwoorders* -
het wordt er niet leesbaarder op door te antwoorden *IN* een 



> .
> Misschien moet er ook nog maar een uurtje Internet/forum-les worden gegeven 
> ;-) maar (ik neem aan ook namens Jr) bedankt voor de rappe reactie. 
> 
> _"... ligt nog altijd bij de student en zijn wil om wat te leren"_
> en daar kan ik het (meer dan) 100% mee eens zijn.



Sorry hiervoor, ik had haast :Stick Out Tongue:  (al is dat eigenlijk een slecht excuus)

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *Junior*
het is geen verplichting hoor, maar ik ben wel nieuwsgierig naar een paar dingen:

a) Wat is jouw motivatie voor de studie PodiumTechniek? 
 - _gewerkt_ met eigen disco? Of voor verhuurbedrijf? 
 - _gevrijwilligd_  voor festival of poppodium?  

b) Ben je wel eens wezen kijken of helpen in De Kolk? 

c) Waarom persé Rotterdam? 

d) En waarom dan geen Zwolle? 
Ze hebben wel mooie nieuwbouw en gloednieuwe faciliteiten 
en het is vanuit Assen ook wel FF een poepie dichterbij!
_Ik heb zeker géén hoge pet op van de organisatie en lerarenkorps aldaar._ 
_Maar vraag me af of jij dat soms ook weet?_

----------


## Junior

> 2 *Junior*
> het is geen verplichting hoor, maar ik ben wel nieuwsgierig naar een paar dingen:
> 
> a) Wat is jouw motivatie voor de studie PodiumTechniek? 
>  - _gewerkt_ met eigen disco? Of voor verhuurbedrijf? 
>  - _gevrijwilligd_  voor festival of poppodium?  
> 
> b) Ben je wel eens wezen kijken of helpen in De Kolk? 
> 
> ...




a) Ga al vanaf dat ik ben geboren mee met men vader die werk in het geluid.
En ga nu een tijdje als ik kan en der is iets dicht bij mee om op te bouwen en te prikken. En heb bij theater, bandjes enz vaak de leiding over de techniek.

b) Nee de kolk met het mooie theater der in is al een hele tijd weg. maar help wel een bij een verhuur bedrijfje hier in assen. 

c) in Rotterdam zou ik makkelijk kunnen gaan wonen en het glr sprak bij het meeste aan, ken daar ook al mensen en ken de stad een beetje.

d) Omdat ik dan een stuk meer met het ov moet want ik wil niet op men 17e verhuizen naar eens stad die ik niet ken.

----------


## mhsounds

Heb ik deze nog even voor je klik

----------


## Karim Bizid

Om dit topic even aan te vullen voor audio...

Desks:

Mh2, M7CL, 2x O1V96V2, GL2400 (2X), GL2800M (2X), Venice 320 en natuurlijk nog wat kleine analoge Yamaha en Allen & Heath mixertjes.

Alles is netjes uitgevoerd met spinners e.d.

Speakers:
Apogee 2x AE5N en 2x AE5W

Veel HK meuk.

4 Max12en , 4 Xactjes.

L Acoustic 6x KIVA en 4x KILO met LA4

Verder is er aan mics geen tekort...
Al het gangbare is wel in huis, plus wat minder gangbare, maar wel bruikbare micjes.
( 2x TLM103 bijv. en SE Elec. 5200 A II, C414's etc.)

Dan is er nog een ProTools HD studio met een 192 module.
(16 in, 16 uit)
ProTools kun je bedienen met de remote layer op een 02R96.
En het afluisteren gebeurd op de nieuwe Genelecs.
Naast deze studio is nog een opname ruimte die akoestisch aangepast is en best ruim inzetbaar is.

Verder zijn er nog een fix aantal edit suites met Behringer afluistering (maar daar ging verandering in komen volgens mij) en een mbox 2 per ruimte.

Er loopt een waanzinnig slim infra systeem door het gebouw...
Je kunt van bijna iedere grote studio wel audio, video en ethernet doorsteken naar 1 van de opname studio's.
En ook patchen tussen de (opname) studio's onderling is geen enkel probleem.

Er ligt tussen alle opname studio's een clearcomlijn, maar beneden op de vloer ben je toch afhankelijk van een karige ASL set.

De invulling van de lessen is prima... je bent echt veel aan het werk en aan dingen aan het uitvogelen, maar je moet het op deze opleiding wel grotendeels zelf doen.
Er is niemand die jou er van bewust gaat maken dat je achter loopt wat kennis betreft.
Dat ga je op een zeker moment zelf ontdekken als de klas je voor het blok zet.

De organisatie, communicatie en administratie binnen de school is echt een ramp! Verwacht daar maar helemaal niets van.
(Dubbelgeboekte studio's, spullen die maanden stuk zijn, etc.)
Evenals het computernetwerk.
Systeembeheer verdient fluitend centjes.
(van de 20 mac's in een lokaal zijn er gemiddeld 5 die het doen)

Dit was even snel mijn indruk,

Mocht je meer info willen...

Karim
3e jaars geluidsstudent

----------


## NesCio01

Heb er weinig aan toe te voegen,
behalve dan hetgeen dat ik 'hoor'.

Ik ken 2 jongens die een opleiding volgen,
1 in R'dam en 1 in Tilburg.
Beide zijn laaiend enthousiast.

Wat ik van Tilburg begreep is dat men daar 
gewoon in projecten (landelijk!) geplaatst wordt
om daarin mee te draaien en natuurlijk verslag te doen.

Van R'dam weet ik dat docente Clementine zorgt voor stage-
plaatsen. (Zij heeft ook nog eens een golden voice, 
ik mocht haar al eens schuiven dit jaar).


grtz

----------


## Junior

Afgelopen opendag even langs geweest.

Toch voor deze school gekozen, veel gepraat met een leraar (naam even kwijt).
Wat mij daaraan beviel is dat hij je niet leert hoe de apparatuur werkt of hoe je het moet aansluiten.
Maar hoe je het instrument moet "lezen" en hoe je het geen wat je hoort om kan zetten in een handeling.

Dit is iets wat ik voor mijn gevoel miste bij andere scholen (noorderpoort),Roc) 

Wat mij ook opviel ik spreek door het jaar heen wel eens wat stagiaires en ik hoor van veel heel weinig over de school.
Maar de leerling en ex-leerling die ik van het GLR sprak waren allebei heel enthousiast.

Moet der ook bij vertellen dat der mensen zijn geweest die deze school me sterk afgeraden hebben.
Maar die mensen die zaten in de begin jaren van de school en de school schijnt een niet al te goede start te hebben gemaakt.

Nu wachten op mijn intake gesprek.

Iedereen bedankt!

----------

